
BitCoen – 'kosher' cryptocurrency - avip
https://www.rt.com/business/398940-kosher-cryptocurrency-bitcoen-jewish-community/
======
rbanffy
It's called "BitCoen" according to the article.

~~~
avip
thanks, corrected title.

